# Reputable Breeder



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

This site looks reputable to me, she owns so many nice adults that appear to have nice pedigrees.
So, is she reputable? Her puppies are adorable  
I usually don't need to ask this question, but this site has me stumped?
Thanks

http://maltesebyvictoria.com/


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know A you need to find someone who has purchased from her. She advertises stud services which I'm not thrilled with. She only has one pedigree on the site also. Have you googled her dogs to see if the pedigree is accurate and if they are really her dogs and not on loan? I do more research on her if I were you. I know how long you've been "window shopping" for a little girl.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Phlick's Maltese has puppies. One male and two females. Janet is a nice lady.

Phlick's Maltese


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> I don't know A you need to find someone who has purchased from her. She advertises stud services which I'm not thrilled with. She only has one pedigree on the site also. Have you googled her dogs to see if the pedigree is accurate and if they are really her dogs and not on loan? I do more research on her if I were you. I know how long you've been "window shopping" for a little girl.[/B]


I agree complete with Maggie. More research is needed.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Andrea, the first thing I would do is write to Angie of Divine Maltese and
ask her what she thinks of this breeder since the breeder is advertising
a Divine champion for public stud on the site.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> Andrea, the first thing I would do is write to Angie of Divine Maltese and
> ask her what she thinks of this breeder since the breeder is advertising
> a Divine champion for public stud on the site.[/B]



I must be blind. I can't find where it says the advertised stud champion is from Divine. Which link is this under?

Personally, since there are some darling girls available from breeders who have sold to members of this list I'd stick to one of those. I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable buying from someone totally unknown.

Cathy A


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Off topic, but everytime I have visit the Phlick's website my virus protection pops up that I now have a trojan downloader and to remove it (which I do). Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Off topic, but everytime I have visit the Phlick's website my virus protection pops up that I now have a trojan downloader and to remove it (which I do). Anyone else have this issue?[/B]



I haven't had that problem but I will tell Janet.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581843
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mistake. However, I would still ask Angie since she (Victoria's) has a Divine champion that may or may not be the stud at service.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Off topic, but everytime I have visit the Phlick's website my virus protection pops up that I now have a trojan downloader and to remove it (which I do). Anyone else have this issue?[/B]


Nope Norton didn't say anything to me!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

[My mistake. However, I would still ask Angie since she (Victoria's) has a Divine champion that may or may not be the stud at service.
[/QUOTE]


I have been planning on getting my eyes checked since I am SO blind. Now I'm convinced that I need to do it sooner than later. :hump: I still can't find the Divine malt. I see Marcris, Su-Le, Sun Canyon, Phildores, KK's, Missy Magic and Kelly's.

My AVG virus scanner didn't pick up a trojan on Phlick's web site. I'd better do a scan to see if it was missed automatically.

I love window shopping for pups too. I wish I had the time and money to buy all the ones I love.    


Cathy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The only pedigree on the site is comprised of a Divine dam and sire as the parents to their latest sire.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Andrea here is a cutie. http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I found it. The sire and dam of the dog she is saying is her latest stud are both Divine Champions.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Andrea here is a cutie. http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html[/B]



That's a very cute little girl!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:blink: Now Im even more confused.........
Maggie that girl is gorgeous :blush:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> :blink: Now Im even more confused.........
> Maggie that girl is gorgeous :blush:[/B]



LOL So? It's always that way until you find just the right one. Don't
give up!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> The only pedigree on the site is comprised of a Divine dam and sire as the parents to their latest sire.[/B]



Thanks Brit. I wasn't looking in the right place. I never even looked at the pedigree. I still need to get my eyes checked though.  

Cathy


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

cherub maltese has some puppies coming. They have good pedigrees, and the owner Dale and wife Janet are great. 

Since we are talking about problems on other maltese sites Fox Stone Maltese site always shuts my computer down, and I mean literally. Everytime I am referred to their site it freezes my computer, and I have to shut down everything and restart. Don't know how to tell them but maybe someone else can.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> cherub maltese has some puppies coming. They have good pedigrees, and the owner Dale and wife Janet are great.
> 
> Since we are talking about problems on other maltese sites Fox Stone Maltese site always shuts my computer down, and I mean literally. Everytime I am referred to their site it freezes my computer, and I have to shut down everything and restart. Don't know how to tell them but maybe someone else can.[/B]



I picked up a Trojan virus on the Foxstone site earlier this week. When I deleted my Internet history it was gone. Thank goodness.

There seem to be so many tiny girls available right now. Luck is with anyone looking.

Cathy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:huh: So is she reputable.. ? I don't think anyone answered the question or did they and it flew over my head :biggrin:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> :huh: So is she reputable.. ? I don't think anyone answered the question or did they and it flew over my head :biggrin:[/B]



I think "CAUTION" came through loud and clear from the posts. If you think she has exactly what you're looking for you'll need to do more homework.

Cathy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay Dokay, I think I got it!
thanks everyone I appreciate it! :biggrin:


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

> cherub maltese has some puppies coming. They have good pedigrees, and the owner Dale and wife Janet are great.
> 
> Since we are talking about problems on other maltese sites Fox Stone Maltese site always shuts my computer down, and I mean literally. Everytime I am referred to their site it freezes my computer, and I have to shut down everything and restart. Don't know how to tell them but maybe someone else can.[/B]


cloey70, thank you for letting me know about the problems you have with my website. After reading your post, I was on a mission to find a website to scan my website for any problems. My research found scandoo.com. I had them scan my whole website and they found no virus or other problems. I do have a considerable amount of JavaScript utilized throughout my website, so I hope that is not creating your problem. I would be happy to fix whatever is causing the problem but need to know what it is first. There is no need to have a website if it is not viewable by all, so I will continue to try to find what is creating your problem. If anyone else has any ideas I would be happy to look into those also.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581918
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its kind of hard for me to explain, but simply it just makes me end all programs and shut down. I haven't been to your site in awhile, but will try this evening and maybe I'll be lucky to see what all the hoopla is about with Foxstone.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=582129
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

